# A few pictures



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This is Peewee and Kiwi, I call them my little green martians, I got them from a shelter a few years ago around Halloween, I love this picture they both look so goofy, that's Jack my canary in the cage in the background, that is not his cage but he likes to go in there when everyone is out









This is Percy and Georgie, Percy the pied one has lost is baby bars and his yellow head has emerged, he is quite the nasty little bird I hope he grows out of his snippy attitude









Here we have Perry (preening), Patti, Georgie and Louie getting sleepy, time for bed.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Aww I love your flock! What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Great pictures of a great looking flock


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you for sharing pics of your flock! They are all so beautiful. I especially love Georgie’s colors! I love the first pic of Peewee and Kiwi (cute names) looking at the camera .


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Noah is missing from the pictures, he is so shy it's hard to get a good picture of him, I'll keep trying.


----------

